# comprendre Le terminal



## disz (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook 
Mais je ne comprend pas le terminal Que. représente  le retour fg.  ou. SCh 
Lorsque je tape la commande. python --V 
Avez. vous une ressource. qui pourrais m'aider 
Cordialement


----------



## iDanGener (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook
> Mais je ne comprend pas le terminal Que. représente  le retour fg.  ou. SCh
> Lorsque je tape la commande. python --V
> ...




Bonjour,

`Si tu veux.  De l'aide.
je te suggère De .commencer
par écrire correctement.  et, minimalement,
.Arrêter de mettre des points. N'importe où
Et les mettre là où il faut.`

Suggestion:  As-tu essayé, dans Google, en saisissant «MacOS Terminal» ? Ça te permettra, si tu n'y trouves pas ton bonheur, de revenir ici et préciser ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> Avez. vous une ressource. qui pourrais m'aider


Dans le Terminal : man python


----------



## mokuchley (10 Août 2022)

Votre question est bien trop large

c'est comme si je demandai a votre dame, pouvez vous m'expliquer " qu'est ce que l'amour au sein de votre couple"


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

Ma question va être simple: j'ai installer python. Voila ce que j'obtiens quand  je veux savoir la version. installer via le terminale. Je ne comprend pas le résultat.





Merci de toutes vos réponses


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

1 - Comment as-tu installé python? ça ne veut rien dire "via le terminal"
2 - c'est python --version (ça ne changera rien dans ton cas)


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Python n'est pas installé dans le répertoire utilisateur.
Il faut que tu te places dans le répertoire où il est installé pour le lancer ou lancer cette commande.
La procédure d'installation de Python doit te permettre de repérer ce répertoire.


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

@boninmi 
Je t'arrêtes tout de suite. Pas besoin d'être dans le répertoire pour le lancer. 
Il suffit que l'emplacement où python est installé soit dans le $PATH de zsh c'est tout. 
C'est pour ça que j'ai demandé comment python à été installé, la plupart des moyens d'installation l'installent déjà au bon endroit, ou demandent d'ajouter l'emplacement dans le $PATH


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Il n'y est probablement pas ... Notre ami va peut-être nous donner plus d'informations.


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il n'y est probablement pas ...


C'est même certain. Ce qui me fait poser la question de "comment a été installé python" ?


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est même certain. Ce qui me fait poser la question de "comment a été installé python" ?





boninmi a dit:


> Notre ami va peut-être nous donner plus d'informations.


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

C'est a dire: 
Comment ai je installé Python ? 
Merci de vos réponse


----------



## iDanGener (10 Août 2022)

La commande dans le terminal devrait être `python -V`  (ou `python3 -V`)
avec un seul tiret devant le V et le V doit être en majuscule si c'est la version que tu veux faire affichée (tu as «V» dans ton premier message, mais tu as «v» dans le suivant)


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> C'est a dire:
> Comment ai je installé Python ?
> Merci de vos réponse


Tu dis l'avoir installé depuis le terminal. 
Avec quelles commandes?
Tu as suivi un tuto quelque part?


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

bonjour je ne l'ai pas installé via le terminale
Je l'ai installé en suivant  aucun tutoriel j'ai été  directement sur le site de python et j'ai prise la version Mac


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Tu as la version 3.10.6, sauf si tu as cliqué sur 2.7.18 .
Qu'est-ce que le Terminal a à voir là dedans ?


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

Installing Python 3 on Mac OS X — The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python
					






					docs.python-guide.org
				




Tout est mis ici. Utilises brew pour install python très simplement.


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

en faites je voulais  vérifier quelle si python était bien installé . Et donc j'ai voulu passer par le terminal. 
Pourquoi tu me donne un tutoriel ?

En faites, je ne comprends pas le résultat  de mon terminal puisque j'ai installé directement python a l'aide du site .  Il. devrait être capable de me dire qu'il y a python et la version avec python --V


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> en faites je voulais  vérifier quelle si python était bien installé . Et donc j'ai voulu passer par le terminal.
> Pourquoi tu me donne un tutoriel ?


Pour vérifier si Python est bien installé, il te suffit de l'utiliser.
Ecris un programme basique du genre

```
Afficher "Bonjour"
```
(je ne connais rien à Python)
et lance son éxécution ...






						6. Tests - Cours de Python
					






					python.sdv.univ-paris-diderot.fr
				




D'après ce site (voir début de la page), la commande à utiliser pour macOS semble être


```
Downloads$ python
```


----------



## mika (10 Août 2022)

Il me semble que désormais MacOS est livré avec python 3 par défaut et que pour l'appeler c'est


```
python3 --version
Python 3.8.9

which python3
/usr/bin/python3

which pyhon
```


Quand tu installes un soft, il n'est pas automatiquement appelable par le nom d'exécutable. Tu dois :

soit l'appeler par le chemin absolu d'installation /Users/monnom/Download/python par exemple
soit rajouter le chemin d'installation dans la variable d'environnement PATH

La commande which te permet de savoir le chemin absolu d'un exéctuable enregistré dans le PATH.


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Python était déjà disponible sous El Capitan.
Sous mon Terminal:


```
Last login: Wed Aug 10 10:43:32 on console
pc43:~ bonin$ which python
/usr/bin/python
pc43:~ bonin$ python --version
Python 2.7.10
```


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

Je vais expliquer ce que je viens de faire ça sera plus simple j'ai désinstaller celui que j'avais été  chercher sur le net 
Ensuite, je viens de taper la commande  python3 --version 
et j'ai obtenue. 3.8.9 
 donc.  il est déjà installer  donc si je veux coder en python. ( pour apprendre le python ).  il faut que je fasse. quoi concrètement .  Cordialement 
MErci  de. votre aide


----------



## mika (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> Je vais expliquer ce que je viens de faire ça sera plus simple j'ai désinstaller celui que j'avais été  chercher sur le net
> Ensuite, je viens de taper la commande  python3 --version
> et j'ai obtenue. 3.8.9
> donc.  il est déjà installer  donc si je veux coder en python. ( pour apprendre le python ).  il faut que je fasse. quoi concrètement .  Cordialement
> MErci  de. votre aide


https://letmegooglethat.com/?q=les+meilleurs+ressources+pour+apprendre+le+python ?


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Le lien universitaire que j'ai déjà cité est orienté vers la biologie, mais tu as tous les éléments pour débuter:






						1. Introduction - Cours de Python
					






					python.sdv.univ-paris-diderot.fr
				




Une recherche en ligne t'offrira des pistes multiples.


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> donc. il est déjà installer donc si je veux coder en python. ( pour apprendre le python ). il faut que je fasse. quoi concrètement .


Si tu as téléchargé et installé la dernière version depuis cette page... https://www.python.org/downloads/ ...après installation, par défaut dans *Macintosh HD/Applications* tu as un dossier *Python*, un double-clic dessus et tu sélectionneras *IDLE* qui ouvrira une fenêtre de travail qui n'a rien à voir avec le Terminal.

Tutoriel et mode d'emploi de Python ici... https://docs.python.org/fr/3/tutorial/ ...c'est à dire depuis le site officiel de Python.


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

Oui mais si j'ai déjà Python de pré installer je n'ai pas besoin d'installer une autre  version


----------



## iDanGener (10 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> Oui mais si j'ai déjà Python de pré installer je n'ai pas besoin d'installer une autre  version


Bonjour,

Ce que tu as, c'est le noyau de Python3.  Dès le premier jour de ton apprentissage, tu auras à télécharger des modules pour les ajouter au noyau. En particulier, tu auras besoin des modules matplotlib (pour les graphiques),  numpy (calcul numérique), sympy (calcul symbolique), scipy (calcul scientifique), pandas (gérer des base de données, des feuilles Excel), ...

Pour chacun de ces modules, tu dois aussi télécharger les modules dont ils dépendent. Heureusement, un gestionnaire de modules existe, le gestionnaire pip3 qui fait partie du noyau principal de Python3, et qui gère de façon transparente les modules avec leurs dépendances (en installant un module avec pip3, toutes les dépendances qui ne sont pas déjà présentes dans ton installation sont aussi téléchargées).

Tu auras aussi besoin d'un éditeur Python «ergonomique» pour écrire ton code avec la coloration syntaxique, l'autocomplétion, l'indentation automatique, la numérotation des lignes, ... (par exemple Atom, Pycharm, Visual Studio Code, Spyder, ...)

Si tu veux installer très simplement tout ce qui précède, tu peux installer la distribution Anaconda qui contient Python ainsi que les principaux modules (plus de 200, dont tous ceux que j'ai cités plus haut). Elle possède aussi son propre gestionnaire de modules (conda) qui permet d'installer des modules qui ne seraient pas déjà inclus. Elle possède aussi des éditeurs ergonomiques qui te permettent de créer des programmes (les notebooks .ipynb via l'application Jupyter ou les fichiers .py via l'application Spyder). C'est souvent avec la distribution Anaconda et l'application Jupyter que les débutants s'initient à Python, puisque en plus des zones de commandes et de résultats, tu pourras avoir dans un même document, des zones pour saisir du texte (en Markdown) et, s'il y a des graphiques, ils seront intégrés au document.

Si tu as accès à internet avec un débit rapide, sans limitation de données, tu peux t'initier encore plus facilement à Python en accédant à l'environnement Colab de Google via Google Drive (c'est gratuit, il suffit de créer un compte Google si tu n'en as pas déjà un).  Tu auras alors accès à un environnement Python avec les principaux modules déjà installés et une interface ergonomique qui permet aussi de créer des notebooks .ipynb (comme avec la distribution Anaconda et l'application Jupyter). Cependant, il faut avoir accès à internet en tout temps pour pouvoir développer ses programmes.

Pour l'initiation à Python, il y a sur le web une grande quantité de ressources de bonne qualité dont le site de Pierre Giraud pour de la documentation écrite: https://www.pierre-giraud.com/python-apprendre-programmer-cours/

Aussi, il y a sur Youtube plusieurs tutoriels de très bonne qualité, mais à mon avis ceux de Thibault Houdon (utilisateur Docstring sur Youtube) sont dans une classe à part, en particulier son introduction de 7 heures ici (incluant une table des matières détaillées dans la description): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LamjAFnybo0

Bonne exploration.


----------



## disz (10 Août 2022)

Merci   Je vais lire tout cela dans la soirée


----------



## disz (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour donc si j'ai bien compris, il me suffit juste d'installer  un éditeur de code ? 
 Comme Python 3.8.9 est déjà installe
Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> Oui mais si j'ai déjà Python de pré installer je n'ai pas besoin d'installer une autre version





disz a dit:


> Bonjour donc si j'ai bien compris, il me suffit juste d'installer un éditeur de code ?
> Comme Python 3.8.9 est déjà installe


Il est toujours bon d'installer la dernière version. Si tu ne le fais pas et si tu veux travailler en utilisant Python, tu n'auras pas Macintosh HD/Applications le dossier Python 3 qui contient l'application IDLE pour faire de la programmation.


----------



## disz (11 Août 2022)

donc je télécharge. la dernière version de Python  3.10 sur le site on est d'accord et je fais une installation standard
 comme ça j'aurais le dossier IDLE  ok


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2022)

disz a dit:


> donc je télécharge. la dernière version de Python 3.10 sur le site on est d'accord et je fais une installation standard
> comme ça j'aurais le dossier IDLE ok


Oui et tu verras que la fenêtre de travail de IDLE pour programmer en Python n'a aucun rapport avec celle du Terminal.


----------



## disz (11 Août 2022)

Merci de votre aide. Maintenant je dois  réfléchir pour  un éditeur


----------

